# Sucked up or Tucked up flanks near hip



## livelovelaughride

I tried searching for this on the forums, but didn't see much. My boy is a TB and just today I noticed he's a little tucked up/in on his right flank. The left looked to be normal. 

He had 2 sedatives/tranquillizer doses about 48 hours ago, had his teeth done, and his fall vaccinations. Is it possible its related?

Before I rode today we did a free lunge, he was his usual good self, perhaps a bit lazier than usual, and on the ride, no issues indicating any discomfort. No girthiness, no attitude. He seems happy. He is pooping and eating ok. 
What can this tucking in indicate? The TB lesson mare I used to ride was also like this, and she did not show pain or attitude either.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Pictures would help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk

Yes, pics would help but I will say when my 25 yo sucks up like that, it can be either one side or both sides, I know his digestive tract is in discomfort and he could possibly be getting ready to colic on me.

The reasons for that are formal diagnosis of hind gut ulcers and the vet is also highly suspicious of strangulating lipomas.

I'm not saying those are issues with your TB but I am saying it is possible he's got some discomfort going on.

Unless he shows some discomfort signs, watch him a day or two. If the sucked up look doesn't go away, I would question the vet, even if your horse "seems" to be fine. Something is wrong if you're noticing it:?


----------



## Kayty

On top of the above post, ensure that he is drinking regularly. Also try putting some electrolytes into his water. Sometimes horses won't drink after a sedative, and the tucking up is quite a common symptom of a dehydrated horse.


----------



## Canterklutz

Did he have a flu/rhino shot?


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

I agree with Kayty... not having enough water is a sign of being "sucked up" Be sure and look into this quickly, a dehydrated horse can be dangerous.


----------



## farmpony84

That is usually a sign of pain. Make sure he is drinking water. Might check his temp as well.....


----------



## livelovelaughride

What is it about TB that many look tucked up? I was looking through another thread of TB's and thought...hmm. That's similar to what my guy looks like. I will post a pic. Besides the fact he is due for another wormer and starting to loose some weight....


----------



## Cherie

Is your horse ok? If he still looks drawn up, you can check if he is dehydrated by pinching up a big pinch of loose skin on is neck. If it springs right back flat, he is not real dehydrated. He can be a little dehydrated but not a lot. If it stay up in a pinch, he is very dehydrated and needs help.

You can mix powdered electrolytes or even table salt with a handful of grain and that will encourage him to drink.


----------



## Joe4d

an enduranc ehorse coming into a vet check looking like that, has usually one of three things going on,
Over road for its condition, causing is guts to stop moving,,, IE gastric pain going on,
Dehydration,
Severe anxiety issues.


----------



## livelovelaughride

This is pics taken today, a couple days after my first observation of him. His temp is normal, gum refill looks pink and fine, and loose skin pops back. There is a slight difference --- his right side seemed tucked. I've included a shot of him earlier this summer as well (right side only) as well as today's l and r sides.
Am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

I don't see anything to be concerned about. He might be just a bit tucked but I have definitely seen worse! I think he will be just fine, just keep an eye on him and make sure he isn't dehydrated or anything. Electrolytes are a good way to help get him drinking water.


----------

